# GHS A.M.S.,The Church & Lemon Skunk grow -This one will be HOT!



## Amaethon (May 26, 2009)

Hi everybody, it's time for a new grow (actually I'm 2 weeks in, just haven't had a chance to post) I'll do my best to take new pics every Sunday and post them that day or Monday. This time around I'm growing Greenhouse Seeds AMS(3), The Church(2) and Lemon Skunk(4) for a total of 9 plants. Yes they will be packed tight. OK, here's what I've done so far... Seeds were soaked in regular old tap water 2 mondays ago(5/11). 100%seeds were all "cracked" within 36 hrs.(all but 3 in 24!) Seeds were planted into 4" pots with tapoot facing up. ALL seeds sprouted within 24hrs! So basically 3 days from out of the pkg to seedlings. I must say I was impressed. (1st time not using bagseed) Sorry I don't have pics of the first week but I forgot to clear my card, then I went to the Sprint Allstar race and ended up having to delete them to make room, my bad. Anyway, they grew for about a week or so in the little pots and then transplanted into their final 8" pots. And so now there about 15 days old from pkg. to current growth. Pics are of the seed packs, the soaking, and now 2 weeks in. For reference the pots with red tags are AMS, blue-The Church, and yellow Lemon Skunk. Starting next week they will be refered to as A1,A2,A3, C1,C2, L1,L2,L3 & L4. Oh yeah, the reason this grow will be HOT is because it's a summer grow, an outbuilding growroom and I live where it normally gets into the 90's and 100's on it's own. I really expect that the grow room temps will average between 90*-105* constantly. I use to worry about such things but have learned that they don't care too much, as long as they stay watered they can tough it out! Alright that's about enough for now, here's the grow room specs and pics. Enjoy!!
Amaethon.

GR specs: @ 4' x 2.5' x 3.5'
400 watt hps/mh, digital ballast
some flouros I had left over from garage renovation 
Fox Farm OF mixed with MG organic 3-1 ratio
a bunch of fans


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 1, 2009)

Week 3 pics
p1-AMS p2-The Church p3-Lemon Skunk p4-garden
Amaethon.

**I'm not sure what happened to pics, says they are attaching- will wait a day if don't show up will repost them.**

**I tried again this is the message I get
P1010192(2).JPG:
Attachment in Progress. Can be deleted here. 
I guess I'll try again another day


----------



## astrobud (Jun 1, 2009)

i dont know how that high of temp will efect the size but i had a church in my room thats 4 ft *5ft veged it to 10 inchs , along with the pure gold and lemon haze and i had no room left. the church was 3 weeks older.what im saying is i hope u have enough room for all that. just a heads up  . i love that church it is sooo good:hubba:


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 1, 2009)

OK, I uploaded the pics (again) and I think they'll work.
p1-AMS p2-The Church p-3-Lemon skunk p4/-garden

I hope size does not become too big an issue. I don't plan on any LST or other training except maybe to trim a little here and there to make room. If things go as planned I should be able to keep each plant about 10"-12" round which is just about perfect. 

*note- today outside temp 91*-gr temp 97* 
Amaethon.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 2, 2009)

Awsome set-up. I can already tell they are going to be really bushy!


----------



## maximummax (Jun 6, 2009)

This is going to be fun to follow. I've got both GHS A.M.S and Church going right now. I am only about 1 week into flowering. It will be interesting to see if you have some of the same characteristics that I've run into. 

The Church was a slow starter for me. It looked healthy but just didn't take off until it was about 6 inches tall and then look out! They are very bushy with very active branching. It will be interesting to see how well the light gets to the lower parts of the plant as the canopy is very dense. I've read of grows that went from a veg'ed 16" to a 4 footer in flowering. 

The AMS was a fast starter. Germed fast and took off when they popped out of the soil. When the Church's reached 12" the AMS's were about 16". They also branched very well. The fan leaves are bigger than my hand!

Both of these plants seemed to want alot of ferts. I never had any burn issues and am going fairly heavy handed with them. 

Good luck with your grow. I can't wait to see your progress. I think you'll enjoy growing these.

Max


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

Everything looks good so far. I will definitely be following along. I hope you don't have any serious problems with the temps. Definitely keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 8, 2009)

Update week-4
Well everything is going good so far. Here's this weeks pics-
p1-Lemonskunk p2-AMS p2-The Church p4- AMS2 closeup p5-garden

*Notes- re-did some of the GR ducting, added a new fan and a few other tweeks and have been able to equalize the GR temp with the outdoor temp. It's a good thing. More on this when I'm not so tired.

I've been "leaf tucking" the AMS and Church for the past week or so and both seem to be responding quite nicely, the AMS a bit more tho. Both strains are bushing nicely now.

The Lemon Skunk seems to just want to be left alone, won't let me tuck their leaves (too stiff) and seems to be leaning more towards the sativa side so far. They will almost surely be grown "au natural"

Lights have been running 24/o so far. Plan on flowering around 8-10 inches, so I will turn the lights back to 18/6 sometime this week and keep it there until they reach flowering heighth.

Amaethon.


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok everyone here's week 5 update (I don't usually count week1 when they first pop out, so in my world it's only week 4 but to be correct here, it's 5)

Anyway plants are doing great, no problems as yet. All have reached 8+ inches so that means it's time to FLOWER! Yeah!! Got alot of pics this week so I'm going to break this into 3 posts so I don't crash the server.
I'm also going to throw in a few observations I've noticed so far. Here goes... 

Lemon Skunk: Prima Donna of the 3 strains. Doesn't seem to want you to mess with her too much. She knows what she needs to do and will do it just fine with out you messing around with her. Started out slower than the other strains but has passed in heighth already. Not so bushy yet tho. Stems and leaves are kinda stiff and don't like be fidgeted with, bend too much and they will snap.
pics are LS1, LS2, LS3, LS4 and above pic. 

Amaethon


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok our next contestant is:

The Church: Not as stuckup as the Lemon Skunk. She will let you bend her here and there and will let you man handle her a bit, but she seems kinda fragile so be careful. Stems, leaves and such are kinda wimpy if you ask me. They'll bend for you, but are kinda soft, almost string like. You could probaly tie a knot in the smaller stems without breaking them. I imagine they'll toughen over time tho. Grows at a nice steady rate and leans towards the bushy side.
pics   C1, C2, and  overhead view.

Amaethon


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 15, 2009)

And our final contestant:

AMS: Ok this is the bad girl of the 3. If she was a real girl she would be the one Mom never found out about. I think this girl will let you do whatever you want to her! You could tie her up, bend her around, give her heat, cold, whatever you can think of!  She is tough. You tuck a leaf it stays, you untuck it it goes right back, you can bend her stems like pipe cleaners it seems. Need one to go a little left, just bend it and it stays. This plant I like. 
pics,  A1, A2, A3, overhead and the whole garden 

So to sum up metaphorically:
Lemon Skunk-The girl you want to take to the prom-Pretty, but she knows it!
The Church-The girl you actually take to the prom-average, but cleans up well.
AMS-The girl you ditch your date for at the after prom party-you know why, she likes to party!

Amaethon


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 15, 2009)

i would enjoy watching this thread ty,please count me in


----------



## Six (Jun 15, 2009)

Very very nice...im jealous with my bag seed now...lol...<----pullin up a chair


----------



## skallie (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice set up and plants ya have there Amaethon watching this one

skallie


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 22, 2009)

Week 6 update:
Ok so far so good, no problems what so ever. Been in flower for a week now, not all that much to report. All the plants have grown @2"-3" over the last week. Trimmed a little bit off the bottoms of a few, stuff that wasn't going to produce. Been training a couple of branches here and there mainly to bring the lower branches up and to position others where I want them. Trying to keep them about a foot around or so. Only had a couple of minutes (literally) to take pics tonight (Dad day stuff) Oh yeah, Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads out there! So I just clicked a couple quick shots of the whole garden (no individual pics this week-sorry) Didn't mess with the camera settings so if they're not the best, oh well. Individual pics next week I promise. Enjoy

Amaethon


----------



## BkPhate (Jun 22, 2009)

Love the set up, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 30, 2009)

Update week 7
I know I'm a little late this week, solets get going here...

Everything going fine still. Plants are ranging from 16-22 inches tall.
The AMS & Church are all in the 16-18 inch range, the Lemon Skunk 18-22.

Plant traits pretty much unchanged as stated before. LS wants to do their own thing, I'll let them. Church going good but still kinda wimpy, AMS is doing everything I ask of them. 

I'll break up pics into 2 posts.
(the LS is taller and a pain to move so I left them in gr for pics)

p1-C1  p2-C2 (blurry) p3-C aerial   p4-LS1/4   p5-LS2/3


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 30, 2009)

Now the AMS and garden.
(I guess it's not the church2 pic thats blurry but one of the other pics, I'm not sure which)

p1-A1 p2-A2 p3-A3 p4-A aeriel p5-garden (my how they've grown!)

Amaethon


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 30, 2009)

looking good
ty for the update


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted to give a few GR updates:
I found a kick-butt fan/ventilator at Harbor Freight for $72. 8" 1500+cfm
It works awesome! Highly recommend. I installed a small central A/C vent tapped directly into the house trunk line. (runs 20ft underground, was originally used for exhaust, just reworked it a little to make it an A/C intake) Anyway with this setup I was able to stabilize the temps a little.
GR temps still avg. 85*-95* but I'm fine with that, plants don't seem to mind either.
Another note: I haven't used any nutes as of yet but will give them a little boost next watering-gotta get to the grow store this week some time.
Water is just plain tap ph reduced from7.0 to 6.4.
That's about it. pic of fan/vent. Harborfreight.com  search-ventilator.

Amaethon

*edit-fan says 8-7/8 but if you remove grill it's a perfect 8. mine is actually reduced down to 4"
 not very loud and stays very cool. (mine is in a box, filled with shipping foam and then the whole thing set on a folded towel, can't hear it from more than 18" or so)


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 6, 2009)

Update week 8 
Alright, 2 months in from seed and all the ladies are doing just fine. Starting to show off their lady parts pretty good now. 1/3 way thru flowering, 6 weeks to go. Just a few quick pics this week, been kinda busy and didn't feel like dragging them all out tonight. Anyway here's this weeks pics: p1-garden p2/5 some random lady parts.

Oh yeah- I've reached 200+ views-Cool! Thanks everyone!

Amaethon


----------



## BkPhate (Jul 9, 2009)

Lookin great man! Im a couple weeks behind you, hoping to have a garden looking like that!


----------



## maximummax (Jul 9, 2009)

Your looking good! I'm about 2 weeks ahead of you with AMS and Church. You are going to love the fattening up of those buds on the AMS. I really like these plants. Easy to grow, take cuttings, they like nutes, and overall trouble free. I like them.

Good luck
Max


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 10, 2009)

BkPhate-You will, the waiting is the hardest part!
maximummax-That's what I like to hear. Yea, I really like the way the AMS grows, it suits my GR perfectly. It's definetly going into the next grow.
Updates this weekend.

Amaethon


----------



## ishnish (Jul 10, 2009)

:ciao:
Looking Good there!
:watchplant:


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 11, 2009)

Your plants look yummy!!!  I'll be watching, I'm courious to see how the Church turns out.


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 13, 2009)

Update week 9
Ok, everything going good, my ladies are all maturing quite nicely so far.

Plants are pretty much all over the place as far as size. Lemon Skunk 1-2-4 have just about outgrown my height limits so I hope they're about done growing (yeah right!) LS1 is the kinda plant you wish you could grow outdoors for about 6-7 months. She'd be a beast! 9 weeks old and 46"! I'm gonna have to bend them real soon. Time for some "S" shaped colas I guess. LS3 has a lot different pheno and is alot shorter than her sisters. (I kinda saw this coming and made a clone of her for the next grow. always plan ahead!)

AMS is still going good. Good size, branching, vigor and uniformity. This strain suits my GR conditions real nice. As long as it smokes good, and I know it will, it'll be back in the next grow too.

Still undecided about the church, at least the ones I got going. I finally figured out what I don't like about them so far, too many leaves! Things are everywhere, not big fan leaves but little 2"-3" fat 3 bladers. Plus the stems just kinda feel wimpy for lack of a better word. Of course the next few weeks and a good smoke could definitly sway me, but so far, I'm not to impressed. (at least 1/4 of leaves have been trimmed off)

Anyway here's this weeks pics- 3 posts as usual. Pics came out really crappy ths week but you can get the idea. I guess I had the camera adj. all wrong, plus the angle's a little strange, makes them look more elongated then they really are. Yard stick in pics so if anyones interested they can see how much they've grown since flowering. look back a few posts for comparision. Enough typing, here the pics: Church/garden first

p1-garden  p2-C1  p3-C2


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 13, 2009)

Now the AMS...

p1-A1  p2-A2  p3-A3


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 13, 2009)

And last the Lemon Skunk. I knew this strain was going to be a handful to grow in my setup, but I've smoked it a few times and just loved it I couldn't resist giving it a try. Hopefully the litlle LS3 clone I got going will work out ok.

*just a note, I've just started my next batch this past thursday, made a new veg chamber in which they'll be moving into tomarrow. If all goes well within days of chopping these the next will be ready to flower. 5 weeks to harvest and my normal 5 weeks of veg. In theory it should work out just right. Haven't decieded on whether or not to do another GJ or not on it yet.
The strains should be as follows: (It may change a little, a couple of seeds havent sprouted yet and the LS3 clone is my first cloning attempt so not sure yet, but looking good) AMS x2  Churchx1  LSx3 (2 seed 1 clone) and for a little added flavor a G13 White Widow and a G13 Purple Lady. The WW and PL both sprouted in under 36 hrs! Cool!
Oh yeah, LS pics:

p1-LS1  p2-LS2  p3-LS3  p4-LS4  p5-Close up LS4 

enjoy-
Amaethon


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 13, 2009)

First off, your plants look great.  Very nice shade of green.  And B, what is Ams?  I've never heard of that strain.


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the props! Yea, nice and green- no yellowing, curling or any deficiencies what so ever. I attribute that to good seed genes and good soil. I mix FFOF with MG organic (3-1 ratio) and ever since I started doing that (about 3 grows ago) I hardly, if ever need to add nutes. I add a little 2 weeks into flowering and a little 2 weeks before harvest just because I think I should. My Granpa always said "don't try to fix what ain't broke" so if they don't ask for nutes, I don't give them. I figure FF spent all that money and time developing a nearly perfect MJ soil, who am I to say nope, you forgot to add this or that nute, or you didn't put enough of this in. It's supposed to feed for 3 months or about 1 grow cycle. The only thing I don't like about it (thus the nearly perfect comment) is that when I water, it seems to run right thru, that's the reason I add MG just to help with water retention a little. Works for me, however your mileage may vary with your driving style and conditions. If you look at the problem posts section, so many have to do with people messing up things with nutes and then making it worse by trying to add different nutes to fix the first problem. I don't need those kinda headaches so the way I look at it, if your dog ain't hungry, don't force it to eat.

As far as the AMS- It stands for "anti mold strain" but I have also heard it referred to as American Medical Strain and a few other weird names.
Myself I kinda like-  "Amaethons Mystery Smoke"
Got them from Greenhouse (via Attitude) their website states:
Swiss Sativa-Swiss Indica mix
Strong high,w/ a clearside and more introspective one. very paticular taste, sweet and complex.
THC-17.08% CBD-.55% CBG-0%
They were inexpensive, and the traits seemed to fit my GR setup is why I got them, plus I've searched all over the web and it always gets a good review. So far I like them alot. But until I smoke it, I can't grade it!

Amaethon


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 13, 2009)

ive grown church be4 and i think u will be really pleased with the results. i loved it and plain on get a WHOLE LOT MORE of them seeds when i order next time good luck on ur grow


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 13, 2009)

That sounds good. I hear lots of good smoke reports on it, that's why I got it. Mine don't seem to have the traits as most I've seen, I got another planned for the next grow, could be just a odd pheno I got on these 2. But like I said, I won't grade it until I smoke it! I've grown some spindly, tiny nasty looking plants that would get you high as you can be and grown others that were magazine beautiful and barley gave you a buzz. The proof is in how it smokes - not in how the plants looks. A $3 juicy hamburger is better than a $15 tough-overcooked steak, but which looks better on the menu? Let you know in about a month! Thanks!!

Amaethon


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 21, 2009)

Update week 10
  Hope everyones doing well! Here's this weeks update. Everything still going great, 35 days into flowering, 28 to go! Plants have all but halted vertical growth (finally!) and are starting to concentrate on the good stuff.
Buds, buds everywhere!
  The Lemon Skunk is getting very frosty already, quicker than I've seen any other plant I've ever grown. You can see the resin glands pretty much with the naked eye. (check out pics!) I had to bend the big girl down, no biggie. The AMS and Church are filling in nicely, tho 1 AMS is a little behind the other 2 as far as compactness goes.
  Heres this weeks pics. I kinda screwedup the camera again, I just can't seem to get the settings the way I like it for the GR, once again you get the idea tho. No individual pics this week, just garden and c/ups)

p1/2/3/-garden  p4-lower buds p5-LS glands p6- LS niceness!
(use your zoom or whatever you have and check out the glands on those last 2 pics - still 28 days to go!)

Amaethon


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 21, 2009)

I couldn't resist so I picked a couple LS leaves and put them under the microscope. Here's a some pics of the trichs. These were taken on an old QX3 scope at 60x. I had to resize them bigger which made them blurrier. If you view them, they are clearer if you view at about 75% size. 

I hope this works = 3rd times a charm!

Amaethon

edit: actually they look best just in thumbnail form


----------



## BkPhate (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like she is starting to amber! Nice grow man, no nutes Im blown away.  It will look like chaos in there 28 days from now!!


----------



## Amaethon (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah chaos sounds good, it makes the world interesting! Seriously tho I'm sure it'll be packed in there, but you won't hear me complaing. (except when i need to move things around a little, or bend like a circus artist just to water!)

I'm not sure if no nutes is correct, perhaps no additional nutes is better. It is a soil grow (3 parts FFOF 1 part MG organic) so the soil is full of nutes for them to use. All green leaves, no spotting, no reddish stems as of yet.
Wth still 24 days to go tho it is possible they might "use up" what the soil has to offer and have to be given a dose or two. But unless they shows signs of needing it, I won't just freely give it. I used to be a nute junkie, giving them all the best stuff on strict schedules and such and to be honest the only significant difference I've seen in final growth as oppossed to grows with very little to none added was that the plants I used to nute had a lot thicker main stems.  Yield not really that much diff, size about the same, quality the same, basically just thicker stems. It's hard to tell in the pics but the main stems on these are about the size of a Sharpie magic marker. A friend of mine who also gardens uses nutes all the time and his plants always have these big 1" diameter main stems. I'm sure I could probaly eek a little more size and such out of them if I used some additional nutes, but look at the pics, do I really want them any bigger? 

Everytime I start a new grow I try to remember KISS - 
Keep it simple stupid!
The less I have to do and worry about, well, the less I have to do and worry about. 
allright starting to ramble on again, later-

Amaethon


----------



## Amaethon (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, out of town last weekend, so i didn't get a chance to update. Everythings still going well. Updated pics and such in a day or so.
14 days to go, starting to get that tingling feeling!

Amaethon


----------



## kalikisu (Aug 3, 2009)

lookin good cant wait for update.


----------



## Amaethon (Aug 5, 2009)

Update Week 12 +2days (day 51 since 12/12)

Hey everyone, here's a long overdue update. Things are still right on track.
Day 51 of 12/12, harvest right around the corner (day 63 +/-) All the girls are doing fine, no problems to report at all. Gave them a good look over the other day and dosen't appear as tho any have commited hermicide.
Just from observation I would say 3 LS 2 AMS and both Church should be done by day 63 without problem, I'll check the trics soon, but harvest day is pretty much set. 1 LS and 1 AMS, the 2 tallest plants, both lean a little bit more on the sativa side of the family and from the look of things will probably need 2 extra weeks or so. That's ok, no biggie.

The LS is getting very, very odorous. It dosen't really give off an odor until you move it, then watch out. I actually had to install a carbon filter.
(DIY of course, the true homegrown way!) and it has helped dramatically.
And yes, it does smell like Lemon/citrus with a slight skunk undertone. Actually it smell friggin awesome! I mean nice. I likeee alot!

All the plants have at least 10" colas (most more!) and I have noticed, especially on the AMS, that the lower buds are really starting to fill in quite rapidly. The last couple week swell is on. Gotta love it!

Allright starting to go on again. Heres some pics. all are of garden, no individual from now till chopping day. Got them positioned pretty much just how I like them, plus the stink when you start to move them around is just too strong to take any chances.

Amaethon


----------



## Amaethon (Aug 5, 2009)

Me again,
 I forgot to mention that I am just about out of smoke so I will have to take a preliminary sample later this week. A little early, but I'm not complaining! I tried to time it just right but ended up off by a week or two.

In case anyones interested heres a pic of the next batch. 3 weeks from seed to pic. They'll be transplanted and put into the other area as soon as this grow finishes.
1 white widow 1 purple lady 2 church 2 ams and 3 lemon skunk (1 is a experimental clone taken from LS3-I think) It was suppossed to be an 8 plant grow but the clone survived some how or another, so I'll work around it. I will eventually reduce to 6 in future grows-maybe.

Amaethon

Ps- the next viewer is number 420! Congratulations you should celebrate!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 5, 2009)

Amaethon said:
			
		

> Me again,
> I forgot to mention that I am just about out of smoke so I will have to take a preliminary sample later this week. A little early, but I'm not complaining! I tried to time it just right but ended up off by a week or two.
> 
> In case anyones interested heres a pic of the next batch. 3 weeks from seed to pic. They'll be transplanted and put into the other area as soon as this grow finishes.
> ...


 
woo-hoo! I'll celebrate with a wake-n-bake Nice lookin grow man, I've got some GHS Lemon Skunk beans I havent dropped yet so I'm excited to see yours grow.:watchplant:


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 5, 2009)

Its not 420 but what the heck,woooooo hooooo!!  Nice looking plants for the next grow.  I think I'll watch.  This journal turned out pretty nice.  Enjoy the fruits.  Peace.


----------



## BkPhate (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey man, thanks for the update looking nice as usual! Hoping to see those buds team up real soon to form a single cola I bet. Any guesses for your xield? Great job!


----------



## Amaethon (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks,yeah the buds are starting to merge together quite nicely now. The lower ones are really starting to bulk up nicely. As far as yeild-well judging from past grows I seem to avg about an 1/2oz per plant foot. A 2 footer usually gets me @ a z and a 3 ftr about 1 1/2. I know its not in any way a scientific way to estimate but under my conditions its a pretty good guess,
I think I have about 25 total plant feet so about 12 ounces give or take an ounce or two either way. Thats totally dried, trimmed and smoke ready. I go into the grow shooting for an ounce per plant, anything else is a bonus. So if I get 9 I will be happy.

Amaethon


----------

